# Two Compositions



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

My piano teachers called me and asked me if I wanted to perform/show some of my compositions to her students in the recital featuring her students, since she knows that I sometimes compose. So of course I gladly agreed to do so, since it sounded quite fun (and I haven't seen her in 6 years so it'll be exciting). She said some of her younger students are curious and interested in composing and that it would be nice if her older students (like me) would give them a few examples of "cool things to do" with a motif or instrument/voice in an informal buddy-to-buddy way.

So, I chose two pieces and decided to post them on here to see if I can make any changes and improve them before the recital. Plus, it just feels nice to share one's own music. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The first one was written two years ago for a competition. It's super short with two themes mixed around (the second one is not very obvious though). I posted the link below. You might want to turn up the volume for it. By the way, please ignore the horrible lyrics. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/feathersflying%2Fclouds

I'm quite inexperienced in writing choral music. Now that I listen to this piece, I can't help but cringe at some of the harmonic choices I made. There are a few open fifths and moments of awkward voice leading. Not sure how to pinpoint and properly fix these problems. Help? :/

(Sorry for not providing a score. I'll try to post the Sibelius scores when I figure out how to convert them to pdf...)

If I do make changes to this piece, I might not be able to get a good choir to perform it again with the changes I made, but at least it would be a worthwhile learning experience for me to try to improve it as much as I could, even if it's just on paper. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The second piece is probably not very original. I wrote it back in 9th grade, and although it lacks originality, I thought it might be a good example to show on how a motif can be developed. The beginning is a bit slow, so do you think the kids would lose interest without a "big wow" in the beginning?


__
https://soundcloud.com/feathersflying%2Fpiece-based-on-8-note-theme

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry for the long post, and feel free to provide any kind of comments. I'm self-taught, so comments from other people can help a lot.


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh, and I almost forgot to give credit to the Vancouver Chamber Choir for singing my choral piece. They made it sound better than I could ever hope for that little piece.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I think they're very nice 

No useful things to say :lol:

I don't that kids will lose interest at the beginning of the second one - there is no point in a big 'wow' unless it follows up on something right? I think they will like that bit quite a lot.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I really liked the first one even though I don't really like many choral works. 
As for the second one sounds a bit like Chopin's 19th nocturne, have you listened to that piece before. But that is not a bad thing, I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for listening you guys, and yeah I thought the second one sounded a bit like Chopin's 4th ballade, but now that you mention the nocturne, it's starting to sound like that too (further evidence of the lack of originality ) :lol:.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Feathers, would you be able to upload the sheetmusic of the second compostition??


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Here you go :
View attachment 8-Note Theme.pdf


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Feathers said:


> Here you go :
> View attachment 18278


Excellent. Thank-you. 
Also, have you done the recital yet?? If so, how did it go??


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah I did (just last weekend actually)! I was the second last person to perform, but I think most kids were still quite attentive and showed positive responses.  Unfortunately, some people left during the break, so they missed it.  Oh well.


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Feathers, this is well-done, both in the playing and the composition for your solo piano. The playing has much emotion and I enjoy your technique. I also like the choral work, and I wondered why clouds were chosen as the subject matter though. For the piano piece's composition I thought it sounded very Lizstian.


----------

